# Air coming from air intake, need to press "release valve"



## philippepom (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

I've changed the oil and the belt that were aging on my air compressor and since their is air coming out of the air intake. I realized that if I press a kind of release valve for 10 seconds, some "trapped" air release and it stop to come from the intake. I took a picture of it :

http://s28.postimg.org/e2velyvbh/WP_20140912_003.jpg

In red, the check valve.
In green, the small valve I press to release the "trapped" air.

I was wondering why it is doing this, if it is dangerous for the air compressor, can I fix this ?

Thanks.


----------

